# Ivanka Trump, Google CEO Pichai to create 250,000 IT training opportunities



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

Just when you thought that being attacked with threats of impeachment would slow down Trump and his admin from winning and making this country greater, Trump again pulls out another win for Americans.  Instead of stealing tax dollars for free college, his admin made a deal with Google to bring more jobs to the states that only require a 6 month program at a community college.  The best part is that Google is covering the bill!!  How about that?

*Ivanka Trump, Google CEO Pichai to create 250,000 IT training opportunities*

Source:  Here

Throughout Trump’s presidency, the administration has said it's a goal to increase job opportunities in America. The U.S. has recently recorded large advancements in employment and unemployment is sitting at a 50-year low.

Senior adviser to her father, President Trump, Ivanka Trump, along with Google CEO Sundar Pichai announced a new IT training program that's projected to create thousands of jobs. The two appeared together at El Centro College in Dallas Texas.

“I’m proud to be here today as part of the pledge to America’s workers and to take the commitment even further," Pichai said. “As part of this pledge, we’ve come into creating 250,000 new training opportunities for American workers over the next five years.”
“I cannot tell you how excited we are about this,” Ivanka Trump said. “IT is such a critical industry to this nation. Today, in large part because of historically low unemployment, a booming economy, high demand in great-paying fields like IT support, all of our students here are going to be great beneficiaries of the tremendous opportunity to secure jobs.”

Google is pledging a $2.5-million grant to launch the program at over 100 community colleges. The program entails a six-month qualification training in IT support. Upon completion and job inquiry, there's no degree required.

“Our goal through this pledge is to fill those opportunities with the next generation of talent and to create pathways for workers who may be looking to learn a new skill or learn a new trade,” Trump said.

While in Dallas, Trump also took the time to address employment success in the Lone Star state.
"Since the election, Texas has added 750,000 jobs to the economy and wages are up," Trump said. "Wages and salaries, since tax cuts passed, have increased by 5 percent. So we're very very excited about the environment that we see here."


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 4, 2019)

*snip* 
@notimp correctly pointed out i had misread this as job creation. Read his post below for a more accurate depiction of whats happening here.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> please tell me what point does this serve to the rest of the article?


I like to add my own little tidbits to the threads I start.  What's so "inflammatory" about it?  Guilty conscience, maybe?


----------



## notimp (Oct 4, 2019)

I am. 

Because training opportunities arent jobs, and 2.5 million for community colleges is a marketing exercise. Again, the learn to read stuff. 

First it is important to understand what google does. So the company is an ad agency revenue wise, also holds one part of a duopoly on the cellphone OS/apps market, and is heavily invested in digitalisation.

What does digitalisation?

Any job that requires logic decisions on the level of a mid level white color job, already can and in the future will be replaced by automated systems. The former holders of those jobs will not be replaced directly (have overlooking automated processes jobs, or where necessary 'still representing the human face of a company' jobs), but those structurally will become (closer to) minimum wage.

This in itself is a hundreds of billions of dollar issue - that you'll all be facing to some extent (we dont know how large) in the next 10 years (digitalisation efforts are ongoing).

Google itself will not be interested in the output of those community colleges. (Requalification measures.)

So google is causing the problem, is profiting from it, finances a PR ploy, and you all think it wil produce more jobs. 

The quality of jobs is the thing you have to look to. And the outcome here is, low payed - more easily exchangable - so the gap between those who earn actual wages at f.e. the google campus, and all people effected in the rest of the country widens.

This is not me slamming this politically - this is what actually happens, and how this has to be viewed. Objectively.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There will be no more jobs.

Especially for those in here, that have a hard time reading.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 4, 2019)

@notimp
Holy shiz! you are absolutely right, i went and just saw the careful wording on this. Thank you. Teaches me to read things slower next time.

I actually really appreciate the correction. I really, really do.

@morvoran
yes, my liberalism is eating at me inside. My inner conservative yearns to be set free and wear suits and bald eagles perched on my shoulder. (LOL)


----------



## Searinox (Oct 4, 2019)

The key word here - if you missed this - is "Texas". More people moving in from the coasts to Texas for a job. They're going into overdrive to shift the population of the state even more.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2019)

So what exactly is Ivanka's role here?  Because it sure seems like something Google would've done with or without a vestigial Trump spawn tagging along.


----------



## billapong (Oct 4, 2019)

The First Lady actually did something useful for once. That's different then just posing for pretty pictures. Well, no matter how the Liberals try to spin this into a Trump hating jerk fest, under Trump we've got a record low unemployment rate and 250,000 jobs is a hell of a lot of jobs. Even if they are part time (due to the Obamacare bill that was supposed to fix everything) then that's still a lot of people working that weren't before. I'm all for it. 

Google is a private company and can do whatever they want with their money. If they want to invest it in 6 month long training courses and have the local colleges teach them then I'm all for it. The local colleges profit, the students profit and once they get jobs Google profits. It's not like giving away free schooling to everyone and having them take useless Liberal classes.

Go *Ivanka!*


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 4, 2019)

Xzi said:


> So what exactly is Ivanka's role here?  Because it sure seems like something Google would've done with or without a vestigial Trump spawn tagging along.


she "pointed" them into the right direction, if you know what I mean


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 4, 2019)

billapong said:


> If they want to invest it in 6 month long training courses and have the local colleges teach them then I'm all for it. The local colleges profit, the students profit and once they get jobs Google profits. *It's not like giving away free schooling to everyone and having them take useless Liberal classes.*



Are you opposed to the concept of universities? And just super-pro trade schools? I don't see why we can't fund both completely. But yes, free training for high-paying tech work is a good thing. As is free university, and for much the same reasons along with others, but this is neither here nor there.

I was wondering though. Is it "you qualify to get training, do it and here's a job", "have a job here at google, get trained for a better one", or "pay money for training and who knows! maybe job if we have openings"?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 4, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> I was wondering though. Is it "you qualify to get training, do it and here's a job", "have a job here at google, get trained for a better one", or "pay money for training and who knows! maybe job if we have openings"?



its an IT Training program. So more like we will train people for a chance to get a job of the 250,000 jobs already available. Wording sucks in the articles provided. made a fool out of me.

The jobs offset would be in Dallas, where IT companies are known to pay a bit lower. However its not a job creation when there is an existing pool of 250,000 jobs. Its like Xzi said.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2019)

I will have to see the syllabus and the results -- I  have seen the results of Dell's PC building courses (you build fine Dell machines, less useful outside it) and one need only look at computer courses in most of the English speaking world (and possibly more besides but even I draw the line at going in depth on Belgian educational matters) to see what effects Microsoft's involvements have had there. You can do a lot in 6 months but at the same time you also can't, and for those that can do a lot I would expect them to already be doing stuff with it (or would that be I.T.?).

I know Google's interview process and internal processes (my favourite was when the creator of C, and still then widely recognised expert in the concept, was not allowed to program C because they had not passed the internal test https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/21/ken_thompson_take_our_test/ ) are practically legend but I don't know what lessons of that will be brought to bear here either.


----------



## billapong (Oct 4, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> its an IT Training program. So more like we will train people for a chance to get a job of the 250,000 jobs already available. Wording sucks in the articles provided. made a fool out of me.
> 
> The jobs offset would be in Dallas, where IT companies are known to pay a bit lower. However its not a job creation when there is an existing pool of 250,000 jobs. Its like Xzi said.



Regardless of how you view it, you'll have 250,000 people going to college and working. That's 250,000 more than there is now. I love how the Liberal scum try to spin it like this is somehow not a good thing or try to find negative aspects of it, just because it's got a Trump attached to it. Hateful pieces of shit. The result is 250,000 people employed, 250,000 tuition's being paid to local colleges and a spur in the economy. Regardless of how we got to where we are now that's a good thing. 

If for some reason I was down $250,000 from past choices or mistakes and then came up the $250,000 I wouldn't be complaining! Leave it to Liberals to try to trash this great thing! They try to ruin everything!

It's 250,000 more than what we have now and I'm sure the 250,000 people who get free education and get a job won't be complaining, well, unless they're a Liberal! Liberals complain about the quality of the free food that is handed out to them on the streets. Well, don't eat it and die. Just shut the fuck up already with your hate.

The job market is doing great under Trump and our economic growth is amazing! Keep up the hard work! I know who I'm voting for in 2020 and his full name starts with a Donald! It would be a cold day in hell I ever willingly vote for a Liberal!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2019)

billapong said:


> The result is 250,000 people employed, 250,000 tuition's being paid to local colleges and a spur in the economy.



Will it be 250000 people with transferable skills? Vendor lock in is bad enough when it is just software on a system but when it is the education people have...


----------



## billapong (Oct 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Will it be 250000 people with transferable skills? Vendor lock in is bad enough when it is just software on a system but when it is the education people have...



I'm not sure, but six months training is a lot more than the three weeks you would receive from a call center. I'm sure of of the skills could be used in other fields. I mean, it's 6 months. Regardless, it's 250,000 more people going to college and 250,000 jobs being filled. The best part is that it's not some lousy Government tax paying for it (meaning, forcing me to pay for it). It's a private company investing in society. It's the way it should be. Less Government involvement and no new taxes is a good thing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WD_GASTER2 said:


> its an IT Training program. So more like we will train people for a chance to get a job of the 250,000 jobs already available. Wording sucks in the articles provided. made a fool out of me.
> 
> The jobs offset would be in Dallas, where IT companies are known to pay a bit lower. However its not a job creation when there is an existing pool of 250,000 jobs. Its like Xzi said.



I don't care how you try to play with the wording. You'll have 250,000 more people working then before. Xzi is a spiteful Liberal full of hate who's love to hate obsession with Trump blinds him. Reminds me of Conservative Obama haters.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 5, 2019)

billapong said:


> I don't care how you try to play with the wording. You'll have 250,000 more people working then before.


That's not the way it works.  There are plenty of people who already have this type of training under their belts and still can't find a job, it's entirely dependent on what the job market is like where each individual lives.



billapong said:


> Xzi is a spiteful Liberal full of hate who's love to hate obsession with Trump blinds him. Reminds me of Conservative Obama haters.


Conservatives hated Obama solely because he was the first black president (and I'm sure you were part of that group).  I hate Trump because he's a useless, treasonous sack of shit who wouldn't even be qualified to work at a McDonald's if he hadn't been born into wealth.  But sure, go on pretending these are equivalent.  Maybe rolling over like a bitch for the billionaire class will earn you a few more table scraps one day.

And FYI I'm not a liberal, that would imply ideological support for capitalism.  Either Democratic Socialist or New Deal Democrat would be closer to my political alignment, despite the fact that the Democratic party has disappointed me in a number of ways over the last few decades.  They're still nowhere near as utterly disgraceful, and openly malicious toward the working class, as the Republican party has been in that same time frame.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2019)

billapong said:


> I'm not sure, but six months training is a lot more than the three weeks you would receive from a call center. I'm sure of of the skills could be used in other fields. I mean, it's 6 months. Regardless, it's 250,000 more people going to college and 250,000 jobs being filled. The best part is that it's not some lousy Government tax paying for it (meaning, forcing me to pay for it). It's a private company investing in society. It's the way it should be. Less Government involvement and no new taxes is a good thing.



I have seen the results of vendor lock in from multiple different fields within IT (I mentioned Dell and Microsoft's efforts already but look further at the MSCE stuff and the likes of Cisco certification) and within wider technical roles (the thing US car makers are doing right now where they reckon their brand of vehicles are the only thing a mechanic should know, ostensibly by virtue of them being so complex, scares me somewhat).
This is either google subsidising their training or creating product evangelists, the former going somewhat against your narrative (how many of said places take every bit of federal funding they can) and the latter... do we need more Google fanboys? OK I would rather google fanboys than apple fanboys or old school MS fanboys but still.
All for companies going in for funding some stuff (though I also have no particular objection to state funding education either) but experience here has taught me to be very wary, especially for lower tier skills.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I have seen the results of vendor lock in from multiple different fields within IT (I mentioned Dell and Microsoft's efforts already but look further at the MSCE stuff and the likes of Cisco certification) and within wider technical roles (the thing US car makers are doing right now where they reckon their brand of vehicles are the only thing a mechanic should know, ostensibly by virtue of them being so complex, scares me somewhat).
> This is either google subsidising their training or creating product evangelists, the former going somewhat against your narrative (how many of said places take every bit of federal funding they can) and the latter... do we need more Google fanboys? OK I would rather google fanboys than apple fanboys or old school MS fanboys but still.
> All for companies going in for funding some stuff (though I also have no particular objection to state funding education either) but experience here has taught me to be very wary, especially for lower tier skills.


This sounds extremely accurate.
Also what i am about to say is just personal experience and people may feel free to dismiss it as so, however I know plenty of people with training and certifications from companies like Cisco before and end up performing terrible at their jobs and lasting very short period of times thereafter. I would assume that not everybody that goes through this program will be cut out in the long run(even if they get a job).


----------



## billapong (Oct 6, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I have seen the results of vendor lock in from multiple different fields within IT (I mentioned Dell and Microsoft's efforts already but look further at the MSCE stuff and the likes of Cisco certification) and within wider technical roles (the thing US car makers are doing right now where they reckon their brand of vehicles are the only thing a mechanic should know, ostensibly by virtue of them being so complex, scares me somewhat).
> This is either google subsidising their training or creating product evangelists, the former going somewhat against your narrative (how many of said places take every bit of federal funding they can) and the latter... do we need more Google fanboys? OK I would rather google fanboys than apple fanboys or old school MS fanboys but still.
> All for companies going in for funding some stuff (though I also have no particular objection to state funding education either) but experience here has taught me to be very wary, especially for lower tier skills.



I took classes geared towards getting various Microsoft certs including MSCE and the stuff I learned in those classes can be applied to many jobs within the technology industry. Sure, there's the specific Windows stuff, but the general knowledge gained can be applied to many situations, especially if you haven't had any networking or administrating experience before the classes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> That's not the way it works.  There are plenty of people who already have this type of training under their belts and still can't find a job, it's entirely dependent on what the job market is like where each individual lives.
> 
> Conservatives hated Obama solely because he was the first black president (and I'm sure you were part of that group).  I hate Trump because he's a useless, treasonous sack of shit who wouldn't even be qualified to work at a McDonald's if he hadn't been born into wealth.  But sure, go on pretending these are equivalent.  Maybe rolling over like a bitch for the billionaire class will earn you a few more table scraps one day.
> 
> And FYI I'm not a liberal, that would imply ideological support for capitalism.  Either Democratic Socialist or New Deal Democrat would be closer to my political alignment, despite the fact that the Democratic party has disappointed me in a number of ways over the last few decades.  They're still nowhere near as utterly disgraceful, and openly malicious toward the working class, as the Republican party has been in that same time frame.



I don't suffer from any sort of Presidential Derangement Syndrome. There's people who voted for Obama based on solely on his skin color. That's racist. I didn't vote for him because of his proposed Liberal policies, but thanks for explaining why you have such an obsessive love affair with Trump and regardless what you identify as you have too many Liberal viewpoints for my taste.

I also don't support some proven to fail old backwards ass way of Government. It sounds nice on paper, but doesn't take into account liars, cheaters, thieves and basically sinners. Socialism might work if human decision wasn't involved. Regardless, these negative things are common traits of Liberals so them pushing for such a system is even more of a reason to not adopt it.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Oct 6, 2019)

The Trump supporters on this board are seriously insane. Jesus. Any rational human being with even an ounce of intellect knows he's a corrupt bastard, who has absolutely no idea what he's doing. OP is getting ridiculous. His trolling is sincerely aggravating and crazy.


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 6, 2019)

To liberals its only good if the government creates jobs. Not those evil companies. Almost the entire lame ass dem debate was about how companies suck and the government can do it better. Liberals want the government to do everything. You cant spin that fact.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 6, 2019)

billapong said:


> I don't suffer from any sort of Presidential Derangement Syndrome.


Maybe not, but you definitely suffer from trickle-down Stockholm syndrome if you believe lobbyists and corporations have the best interests of the working class in mind.



billapong said:


> I didn't vote for him because of his proposed Liberal policies, but thanks for explaining why you have such an obsessive love affair with Trump and regardless what you identify as you have too many Liberal viewpoints for my taste.


Don't get me wrong, I believe billionaires should not exist at all, especially while other people (including veterans) starve on the streets.  The neoliberal billionaires aren't any better than the neoconservative ones.  OTOH, Trump's personality and sense of entitlement do stand out as particularly grating even among millionaires.



billapong said:


> I also don't support some proven to fail old backwards ass way of Government.


On that point you're dead wrong.  The New Deal period of governance was extremely successful and allowed the middle class to thrive in this country like never before.  It wasn't until the Reagan administration and the "greed is good" period of the 1980s when this country started to lose its way again.



billapong said:


> It sounds nice on paper, but doesn't take into account liars, cheaters, thieves and basically sinners.


Exactly the type of people that are in power right now.  You can't be dedicated to personal gain and also be dedicated to serving America's best interests.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm confused. I thought Google hated Trump or something...


----------



## billapong (Oct 6, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> The Trump supporters on this board are seriously insane. Jesus. Any rational human being with even an ounce of intellect knows he's a corrupt bastard, who has absolutely no idea what he's doing. OP is getting ridiculous. His trolling is sincerely aggravating and crazy.



Nope no idea and we're living in such a shtity economy and the world has ended .... yawn .... considering we're doing better in most ways then the last two administrations and we're still a world power that doesn't bend over backwards to everyone else I'd say the hate you're muttering doesn't matter (as your location doesn't indicate you're even a resident of the USA).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Captain_N said:


> To liberals its only good if the government creates jobs. Not those evil companies. Almost the entire lame ass dem debate was about how companies suck and the government can do it better. Liberals want the government to do everything. You cant spin that fact.



Yeah it just so happens that usually when you get the Government involved in private affairs those affairs turn to shit. Government has it's uses, but those are limited. I want to have more control of my own life and don't need a backseat driver to get through it. The Government tells you that you're free to chose between options 1 and 2, but fail to inform you there's 100 more options they're limiting you from choosing. That's not freedom.

Hell, adopt socialism and soon there will only be one video gaming company (probably EA) and only one console manufacturer (Microsoft) making games and consoles and you'll only be able to play them a certain way and if you complain in public about the fact that this situation sucks you'd be put in jail. You can forget about the freedom to criticize the President. If the USA was currently under socialism Trump could simply throw anyone in jail for disagreeing with him. Think before you vote and don't vote for Liberals.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2019)

billapong said:


> I took classes geared towards getting various Microsoft certs including MSCE and the stuff I learned in those classes can be applied to many jobs within the technology industry. Sure, there's the specific Windows stuff, but the general knowledge gained can be applied to many situations, especially if you haven't had any networking or administrating experience before the classes.



When was this? Tail end of 3.11 through XP was pretty hot (even if they made some odd choices like having networking be optional* for rather longer than it should have been) but after that I on and off kept up with the syllabus and what the recruiters (or at least the ones worth listening to**) were saying and it was not great.

More recent efforts in their other technologies... https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/07/17/new_azure_administrator_certifications/

*I would have had novell netware in my list above but say that phrase too many times in a row and I think you have a decent chance of summoning one, not to mention most of those actually knew their stuff.

**continuing with the certs discussion some of which were saying the comptia/A+ stuff was a negative and if you had then maybe leave it off the C.V. for better chances unless the role specially called for it.

This is not to say all are bad https://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/18/vcdx_certification/ being an example of a high end one but that is high end and not the same as this.

All this said maybe I should take a step back. If this is to be the political task the first lady takes to make herself look useful then I would rather this than some of the drugs and music censorship of years past, even if we won't get something as hilarious as Dee Snider vs the PMRC.



Thunder Hawk said:


> I'm confused. I thought Google hated Trump or something...


Even if they did if they are operating under the assumption he will be out next year then the fruits of their efforts come to pass with the next guy (blame your failures on the previous administration, take credit for anything that bore fruit that was started during that), and if he isn't out then they still get a bonus supply of drones (some maybe with potential for more as the years drag on) and evangelists whilst appearing that they can work with people they nominally dislike and not really damaging their position (companies fund training positions, certs and more -- see most of my other replies for names and examples of that one, this almost regardless of either the makeup of congress, senate or the president).


----------



## Josshy0125 (Oct 6, 2019)

billapong said:


> Nope no idea and we're living in such a shtity economy and the world has ended .... yawn .... *considering we're doing better in most ways then the last two administrations *and we're still a world power that doesn't bend over backwards to everyone else I'd say the hate you're muttering doesn't matter (as your location doesn't indicate you're even a resident of the USA).
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


In bold... oh you blind idiot. That's just flat out false.


----------



## Engezerstorung (Oct 6, 2019)

to add to what @notimp said about how its a pr bullshit, even looking at the number you can see how wrong this is : 2.5 million for 250k training oportunities? thats 10$ invested per head XD


----------



## notimp (Oct 6, 2019)

Over 5 years, right? 

Google was recently caught paying homeless people in the US 5USD via Starbucks gift vouchers, through affiliated PR agencies to 'play with an app', which later turned out to be 'scan their faces', and then sign away the rights to their biometry data.
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/...omeless-people-for-pixel-4-facial-recognition

So Google values each of those 'requalification' candidates at maybe 150% of the economical importance of a random homeless person (because the affiliated agency takes at least half of what they are paying out to the homeless). While valuing their high level engineering people at 200000x of this value, going by yearly expenses. 

Also - how much do you think that your community college requalification will be worth in a world that heads into that direction?

Some classrooms in China are equipped with AI cameras and brain-wave trackers. While many parents and teachers see them as tools to improve grades, they’ve become some children’s worst nightmare. #WSJWhatsNow pic.twitter.com/q1wyQcWdZw— The Wall Street Journal (@WSJ) September 26, 2019


If you had the wrong kindergarden teacher, kiss away your dream of ever mattering at all.  Strong correlation. 

(Half jokingly, half not.)


----------



## billapong (Oct 7, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> In bold... oh you blind idiot. That's just flat out false.



In most ways we are. I don't take made up politically based shit like illegal immigration or other Liberal talking points as deciding factors on how well we're actually doing in reality. So the news creates a false narrative, people buy into and it suddenly everything is so bad based on the falsehoods.

Per example LGBTQPXYZGL(insert letter here) rights, not only were they worse under the last two administrations, but the issue isn't really even an issue that personally effects most people to begin with. It's a non-issue. Did that offend you? Seek a safe place or freak out. I'll be simply ignoring issues that wealthy media companies use to try to control week minded people with.

Their tactics don't work on me. My judgement is based on reality and not made up sensationalist issues that the media uses for an emotional response. I'm more into facts and logic then allowing pure emotion to control me. We'd never have gotten to the moon or crossed the ocean without a balance between them and giving priority to "how you feel" isn't balancing shit.

In most ways we're doing much better than two past two administrations. You know, during which time, regardless of reason, we were in a "recession".


----------



## notimp (Oct 7, 2019)

You are a conservative talkshow talking point drone.

You bring nothing to the table. You learn nothing from others correcting you, or at least reacting to you. You feel you have to be right.

You feel you have to proselytize.

If you separate campaign politics from the rest - you are probably purely in on campaigning. For the sake of what..? If you want positive feedback on 'your liberal talking points dont work on me' search out a bubble. I hear, facebook offers them for next to nothing.

Ive said It more than once, facebook has destroyed debate culture, by popularizing emotional outrage. By letting people 'win' using any rhetorical means. No one cares, no one moderates.

Now we are at the point of whichcraft or public exocism proclamatons.

'Your liberal talking points, have no power over me...'

Then why try discussing at all? I dont have to be correct on everything. Thats a first step. Others shouldnt be in this 'because they want to destroy you' thats a second one.

You know, some people are into discussing things, because it helps gather different points of view, or talkingpoints fast - and it therefore is a way to get to information faster.

But its also a way to get rid of 'camp think' if you do it right. So stick around a while, maybe you'll learn a few things.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Oct 7, 2019)

notimp said:


> You are a conservative talkshow talking point drone.
> 
> You bring nothing to the table. You learn nothing from others correcting you, or at least reacting to you. You feel you have to be right.
> 
> ...


You cant argue with stupid. If hes saying something as silly as what i replied to last time, its clear hes just a politically ignorant twat who has that "i dont care if its illegal as long as it hurts the libtards" mindset. These rebups only focus on hate and anger. And ignorance. If theyre trying to say that the Obama administration 'did worse' than that of Trump's, that pretty much means youre trying to argue with someone who's close to mentally challenged. You cant argue with stupid. They dont learn.


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

notimp said:


> You are a conservative talkshow talking point drone.
> 
> You bring nothing to the table. You learn nothing from others correcting you, or at least reacting to you. You feel you have to be right.
> 
> ...



Because I'm not a Liberal and don't care for the Liberal agenda then Liberal talking points aren't going to work on me or distract me. I don't fall for the fake outrage. Liberals have their own point of view and I was one for a while, I learned all I needed to know about them. There's little to nothing that a Liberal has to offer me let alone society. So yes, I am closed minded when it comes to Liberals and I'm doing it on purpose.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Josshy0125 said:


> You cant argue with stupid. If hes saying something as silly as what i replied to last time, its clear hes just a politically ignorant twat who has that "i dont care if its illegal as long as it hurts the libtards" mindset. These rebups only focus on hate and anger. And ignorance. If theyre trying to say that the Obama administration 'did worse' than that of Trump's, that pretty much means youre trying to argue with someone who's close to mentally challenged. You cant argue with stupid. They dont learn.



Unlike Liberals who try to lie about heir hatred for others I'll tell you straight up that I fucking hate Liberals and everything they stand for. You see, unlike them, I'm honest. I also don't support breaking the law, regardless who does it. Everyone makes mistakes, but those mistakes come with consequences. 

I see you didn't address how well the economy and generally how well the country is doing. Regardless of "why" it's a fact that we're doing better now than under the last two administrations. Sure, it's not all Trump's doing, there's a lot of effort coming from normal Democrats and Republicans and despite the Anti-America Liberal agenda we're still thriving. 

It must suck to think Trump is some sort of deity that is responsible for everything bad that happens, because if that's true he's also responsible for everything good that happens. The last time I checked he's a simple man and not a God. He is good at getting under peoples skin so I do like him for living in the mind of Liberals. Every time a Liberal is outraged I smile.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2019)

billapong said:


> everything they stand for.


I'm curious what you think liberals stand for.


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I'm curious what you think liberals stand for.



They stand for themselves! They are generally selfish, envious, greedy, lying, thieving, lustful, prideful, faithless and gluttonous. Not to mention will admit to and try to go about committing various sins on a daily basis. Religious implications beside, these sorts of behaviors are negative and the impact is negative for them personally, the people around them and on society (just look at Liberal cities).

I could give examples of each, but I don't really care to, but one could be simply the greed and envy driving them to think that they deserve to take whatever they want from whomever they want, especially rich people. Lust and pride can be clearly seen in the LGBTQP community, well, if you die from aids in your 30's because you sleep around (you're a whore) that's just what happens to whores. Wrath can be seen in these online mobs. Liberals embrace false Gods like men and their flawed science. Hell, Liberals are full of hate and intolerance for anything they dislike (see Trump haters, how they treat Christians or just sit back and watch how they treat each other).

I know that no one is perfect, but to embrace these values and then try to push them on others is what I don't like. I was a Liberal for a while - I was a byproduct of the corrupt school system and society, but then I woke the fuck up. Sure, I'm guilty of sinning to, no one is perfect, but I don't wake up on a daily basis hell bent on living that sort of lifestyle and the thing is when I'm 90 and most of you Liberals are dead, I'll probably sin myself and laugh about the situation (on the outside) while praying for our souls on the inside.

I believe in personal freedom so unlike Liberals themselves you won't find my trying to stop other people from being who they are (unlike Liberals who try to force you to be like them). In the case of Liberals they try to push their beliefs on you an use the Government to control and/or silence you if you don't comply. Well, I'm not going to comply and I just don't want anything to do with them or anyone like them.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 8, 2019)

what a f*ucking nutcase. holy shit... xDD
and then trying to bring useless religion into this, lol


----------



## morvoran (Oct 8, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> These rebups only focus on hate and anger. And ignorance.






Josshy0125 said:


> If theyre trying to say that the Obama administration 'did worse' than that of Trump's


 

Ok, @Josshy0125 Here's your proof.  Now take your butt-hurt self and go make another thread about why we shouldn't have a political subsection.  I can't wait to have another good laugh.



Josshy0125 said:


> that pretty much means youre trying to argue with someone who's close to mentally challenged. You cant argue with stupid. They dont learn.


 @billapong I think he's telling you not to talk to people like him.


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Ok, @Josshy0125 Here's your proof.  Now take your butt-hurt self and go make another thread about why we shouldn't have a political subsection.  I can't wait to have another good laugh.
> 
> @billapong I think he's telling you not to talk to people like him.




Well, if he simply tells me he's a Liberal that would be enough justification to add him to my ignore list. If you have nothing good to say then I don't want to listen to you and Liberals don't have anything "good" about them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ut2k4master said:


> what a f*ucking nutcase. holy shit... xDD
> and then trying to bring useless religion into this, lol



So you focus on faith or in your case your lack thereof, thus completely missing my point by making my point. Couldn't have worked out any better.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 8, 2019)

billapong said:


> Well, if he simply tells me he's a Liberal that would be enough justification to add him to my ignore list. If you have nothing good to say then I don't want to listen to you and Liberals don't have anything "good" about them.


 If you ignored all liberals here, then you'd have to ignore half the site.  Plus, you'd be missing out on all those "leftist tears".

I agree that people like @Josshy0125  should be ignored because all they do is disagree, cry, scream, cuss, show hate to you, and then they go cry to the admin that we shouldn't be allowed on this site for sharing our opinions/facts while not seeing any problem with what they do.  On the other hand, they can say stuff about you behind your back without you being able to see what they say and push back.  I've been very selective about who I ignore because of this which is why I haven't ignored the biggest liberal on here (even though I give him credit for not being completely full of hate, just full of ).


----------



## Josshy0125 (Oct 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> If you ignored all liberals here, then you'd have to ignore half the site.  Plus, you'd be missing out on all those "leftist tears".
> 
> I agree that people like @Josshy0125  should be ignored because all they do is disagree, cry, scream, *cuss*, show hate to you, and then they go cry to the admin that we shouldn't be allowed on this site for sharing our opinions/facts while not seeing any problem with what they do.  On the other hand, they can say stuff about you behind your back without you being able to see what they say and push back.  I've been very selective about who I ignore because of this which is why I haven't ignored the biggest liberal on here (even though I give him credit for not being completely full of hate, just full of ).




FUCK.


----------



## billapong (Oct 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> If you ignored all liberals here, then you'd have to ignore half the site.  Plus, you'd be missing out on all those "leftist tears".
> 
> I agree that people like @Josshy0125  should be ignored because all they do is disagree, cry, scream, cuss, show hate to you, and then they go cry to the admin that we shouldn't be allowed on this site for sharing our opinions/facts while not seeing any problem with what they do.  On the other hand, they can say stuff about you behind your back without you being able to see what they say and push back.  I've been very selective about who I ignore because of this which is why I haven't ignored the biggest liberal on here (even though I give him credit for not being completely full of hate, just full of ).



I've never really cared for people who have no balls and talk behind my back. If they can't say it to my face then I don't really consider what they have to say of any value. (The entire "guess what this person said about you" crap is for school children. And so is "guess what I heard these people saying about this other person". It holds no real value, especially if the person talking about you doesn't have the courage to say it in you presence). I just rather not be inundated with Liberal horseshit. Xzi just hides his hatred a little better than others, but I won't ignore you for simply being hateful (and since we're not in a PM talking about Xzi and he can read my reply then we're not talking behind his back).


----------



## morvoran (Oct 8, 2019)

billapong said:


> Xzi just hides his hatred





billapong said:


> talking about Xzi


  I tried to not make it so obvious who I was talking about, but I guess it's hard to not know who the biggest liberal is on this site.


----------

